# What is this?



## Peekaboo (Mar 19, 2007)

Can anyone identify the marine mammal at the website below? It's not a walrus, does't have the vibrissae and tusks.

www.ihasabucket.com


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2007)

elephant seal?


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 20, 2007)

That's been my best guess so far as well. She's big enough for a female, and she looks like she's going through a molt.


----------

